# A lot better than expected..



## Crash (Feb 7, 2019)

So I'm currently chilling in a hotel tub with a PBR and a Newport red listened to Johnny Hobo and the freight trains. Been in the road well over a month. It's my first trip around on trains and it didn't start off well. Leaving from NoLa west and wound up in Meridian,Ms. Then Birmingham, followed by Chattanooga. Finally got on a westbound and didn't care where it stopped, just so long as it wasn't Mississippi. Well, I wound up in Corinth, Ms when they broke up the train I was on. Had to re-up on food and water so I hit the city. Flew a sign for about 20 minutes and made $40 before 12 ran me off. Before that tho sum church lady stopped and talked to me
I usually avoid those kind, but she wasn't pushing the Bible just concerned and wanted to help. I could use a rest and so I conversed with her and while she couldn't get me to Memphis, (thru the church) could put me in a hotel for the night. So here I am, clean clothes and bathed(first of 2019) thinking how I didn't even wanna be here. The universe provides. Have a good one. 
✌️


----------



## RoadFlower33 (Feb 8, 2019)

If your willing to accept, it provides.


----------



## Crash (Feb 8, 2019)

BirdDaddy said:


> If your willing to accept, it provides.


Tess's that's true, and not ALWAYS what you WANT but ALWAYS what you NEED


----------



## Crash (Feb 8, 2019)

Crash said:


> Tess's that's true, and not ALWAYS what you WANT but ALWAYS what you NEED


Yes*


----------



## BusGypsy (Feb 28, 2019)

Crash said:


> So I'm currently chilling in a hotel tub with a PBR and a Newport red listened to Johnny Hobo and the freight trains. Been in the road well over a month. It's my first trip around on trains and it didn't start off well. Leaving from NoLa west and wound up in Meridian,Ms. Then Birmingham, followed by Chattanooga. Finally got on a westbound and didn't care where it stopped, just so long as it wasn't Mississippi. Well, I wound up in Corinth, Ms when they broke up the train I was on. Had to re-up on food and water so I hit the city. Flew a sign for about 20 minutes and made $40 before 12 ran me off. Before that tho sum church lady stopped and talked to me
> I usually avoid those kind, but she wasn't pushing the Bible just concerned and wanted to help. I could use a rest and so I conversed with her and while she couldn't get me to Memphis, (thru the church) could put me in a hotel for the night. So here I am, clean clothes and bathed(first of 2019) thinking how I didn't even wanna be here. The universe provides. Have a good one.
> ✌️



so awesome. You're indeed right about the universe. Glad the universe is being good to you.


----------



## Deleted member 23509 (Mar 2, 2019)

Crash said:


> So I'm currently chilling in a hotel tub with a PBR and a Newport red listened to Johnny Hobo and the freight trains. Been in the road well over a month. It's my first trip around on trains and it didn't start off well. Leaving from NoLa west and wound up in Meridian,Ms. Then Birmingham, followed by Chattanooga. Finally got on a westbound and didn't care where it stopped, just so long as it wasn't Mississippi. Well, I wound up in Corinth, Ms when they broke up the train I was on. Had to re-up on food and water so I hit the city. Flew a sign for about 20 minutes and made $40 before 12 ran me off. Before that tho sum church lady stopped and talked to me
> I usually avoid those kind, but she wasn't pushing the Bible just concerned and wanted to help. I could use a rest and so I conversed with her and while she couldn't get me to Memphis, (thru the church) could put me in a hotel for the night. So here I am, clean clothes and bathed(first of 2019) thinking how I didn't even wanna be here. The universe provides. Have a good one.
> ✌️


Hows the pup....


----------

